# shell vessels on the thames 1960-1987



## tray43 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have registered on behalf of my father who worked for Shell for more than 30 years on the River Thames. At age 15 he started working on the tugs.He was a skipper employed by Shell from the 1960's to 1987 when he took early retirement. His name is William Richard Baverstock known as "Bill". My dad is still working at the ripe old age of 76 as a browman on Tower Pier. Believe me he can give the young ones a run for their money! He skippered the Shell Dispenser, Shell Distributor and many other vessells. I am trying to find a list of all shell estuary vessells on the Thames during the above period. Also, if any one out there knows my dad and would like to get in touch please do. I would like to put together a special book showing his working history together with any stories from ex work collegues etc.....


----------

